# 06/12 - Raw Discussion Thread - The Destroyer, Huh? Well, Here Comes The Beast



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> *WWE Raw preview, June 12, 2017: Brock Lesnar returns to confront Samoa Joe*
> 
> One week after Samoa Joe put Brock Lesnar’s advocate, Paul Heyman, in the excruciating Coquina Clutch, the Universal Champion is coming to Raw to answer his challenger for the title at the WWE Great Balls of Fire pay-per-view event. Will The Beast Incarnate get his hands on The Samoan Submission Machine? Also on Raw, The Hardy Boyz face Cesaro & Sheamus in a rematch for the Raw Tag Team Titles!


*Will Brock Lesnar bring the pain to Samoa Joe?*












> You should never intentionally provoke Universal Champion Brock Lesnar, and you definitely shouldn’t put your hands on his advocate, Paul Heyman. And yet, Samoa Joe accomplished both of those feats last Monday night on Raw when, in a difficult-to-watch show of force, he viciously locked Heyman in the Coquina Clutch.
> 
> The Samoan Submission Machine’s message was received by the Universal Champion, who will respond to his No. 1 contender’s sadistic attack this Monday on Raw. The juggernauts’ Universal Title clash at the debut WWE Great Balls of Fire pay-per-view event is still weeks away, but someone’s going to get burned Monday night. Will it be Joe or Lesnar?


*The Hardy Boyz challenge Cesaro & Sheamus for the Raw Tag Team Titles in anticipated rematch*












> Just one week after losing the Raw Tag Team Championship in a brutal Steel Cage Match at WWE Extreme Rules, The Hardy Boyz invoke their rematch clause against new titleholders Cesaro & Sheamus this Monday night, live on Raw.
> 
> Last Monday, The Celtic Warrior boasted that Matt & Jeff were “sitting at home, licking their wounds — Jeff gluing in his false tooth — just dreaming about their rematch.” This Monday night, the dream becomes a reality much sooner than the champions likely anticipated.
> 
> Can The Hardy Boyz reclaim the titles they won during their triumphant return at WrestleMania, or will Cesaro & Sheamus continue to raise the figurative bar in Team Red’s tandem division?


*Who is Enzo Amore & Big Cass’ attacker?*












> As Raw General Manager Kurt Angle deals with a mysterious scandal that could threaten his career, he also has a mystery on his show to solve: Who is attacking Enzo Amore & Big Cass?
> 
> After Enzo was laid out backstage twice in as many weeks, his 7-foot tag team partner suffered the same fate this past Monday night, and it was Amore’s missing chain that was found at the scene of the crime. Whoever is behind the attacks is clearly trying to drive a wedge between The Certified Gs — or perhaps there’s more to the Enzo & Cass situation than we’ve been led to believe.
> 
> As the list of potential suspects continues growing to include everyone from known enemies like The Revival to, in Big Cass’ eyes, friends like Big Show, expect this mystery to continue unraveling on Raw


*Can Alexa Bliss evade Nia Jax's fury?*












> Raw Women’s Champion Alexa Bliss promised Nia Jax a title opportunity, and Raw General Manager Kurt Angle ensured that the self-proclaimed “Goddess of WWE” honored her word. Alexa came to regret that decision as she absorbed the powerhouse’s offense this past Monday night on Raw. In fact, had Alexa not incited a brawl with Mickie James and Dana Brooke at ringside, we might have a new Raw Women’s Champion who is, as the song affirms, “not like most girls.”
> 
> Although we can’t necessarily assume that Alexa was looking to win via disqualification — even if her nefarious track record strongly suggests it — the conclusion of the title bout was undoubtedly unsatisfying for the challenger, who laid out everyone in her path afterward. Given the circumstances, will Jax receive another opportunity at Alexa’s title?


*Is Bray Wyatt coming for The Kingslayer?*












> After Seth Rollins dismissed Bray Wyatt as a “false prophet” in a backstage interview this past Monday night, The Eater of Worlds retaliated with a well-timed distraction during The Kingslayer’s main event clash with Samoa Joe — an interference that left Rollins susceptible to the dreaded Coquina Clutch.
> 
> Did The Kingslayer make a huge mistake in attracting the attention of one of the eeriest Superstars in WWE history?


*Will Dean Ambrose strike again?*












> Something tells us Dean Ambrose was sneaking into parties long before he ever pursued a career as a WWE Superstar. After Raw General Manager Kurt Angle sternly told the fired-up Lunatic Fringe to leave Raw and cool down last week, the unstable competitor nevertheless found a way back into the building to launch a sneak attack against The Miz, who captured Ambrose’s Intercontinental Title the previous night at WWE Extreme Rules.
> 
> Ambrose is in hungry pursuit of his rematch and will relentlessly stalk The A-Lister until he gets what he wants. Miz might want to pack an extra pair of designer sunglasses for this week’s Raw, since he’ll need to have eyes in the back of his head.
> 
> Don’t miss any of the action on Raw, Monday at 8/7 C on USA Network!


They better not have :brock just stand there next to Heyman looking pissed. He needs to come out and either start wrecking shit and/or look for Joe. They could have them do a brawl similar to that of the Lesnar/Taker one on Raw.

Sheamus/Cesaro vs Hardy's.......................................AGAIN?????!!!!!​


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Looking forward to Joe-Lesnar and the rating the next day :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WWE should have put a PLEASE WATCH in the release. I imagine Brock either comes out first or during halftime of the NBA game.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lesnar is there?

Cool, but we are still FOUR weeks away from GBOF, is he going to be on every single Raw until then?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Lesnar is there?
> 
> Cool, but we are still FOUR weeks away from GBOF, is he going to be on every single Raw until then?


I think he's advertised for 2 our of the 4. Although I read today he could be on 3 out of the 4.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Matt broken heel turn confirmed for this Raw.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brock said:


> I think he's advertised for 2 our of the 4. Although I read today he could be on 3 out of the 4.


That sounds better.

I believe he is also scheduled for the Raw after GBOF, is that right?

Could be a perfect time for Strowman to return.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Erik. said:


> That sounds better.
> 
> I believe he is also scheduled for the Raw after GBOF, is that right?
> 
> Could be a perfect time for Strowman to return.


Yeah he's advertised for the 10th July Raw too.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Joe vs Lesnar confrontation should be lit unless Joe backs off and does a runner.

Cesaro & Sheamus vs Hardyz should be a good match, they just need to do more with their feud now.

Think they will continue to drag out the Who Attacked Enzo and Angle/Graves storylines, at least Raw is putting on intriguing things unlike Smackdown.

GOAT Miz will continue being GOAT.

Quite frankly the only thing I would class as crap on Raw right now is the pathetic Women's division. Give us a Emma, Peyton and Billie stable pretty please


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW is starting to look up. :dance


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> RAW is starting to look up. :dance


 :lebron8 :curry2


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Cannot wait for this episode. :zayn3 Have been insanely hooked ever since Joe-Heyman.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Think this will be end up being a pretty memorable Raw episode.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

The thread title should be changed to Monday Night Re-run. We're getting everything we saw last week re-warmed in the microwave.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

WWE should open the show with Brock since the NBA Game don't start till 9:00.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Game 5 between Cleveland and Golden State is gonna be lit. :mark


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm hoping Roman is on first again so I can turn this mess off. PLUS Ninja Warrior starts tomorrow night!!!! Let's go #KingdomNinja !!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Imagine coming fresh off NJPW Dominion, and reading WWE verbiage like "Team Red's Tandem Division", then realizing you're in for 8 months of dead shows unless Brock bothers to show up, to then get rewarded with 2 months of "This is my yard" promos, followed by another RomanWinsLOL, and the only alternative is choosing between Randy Orton and Jinder Mahal, while Nakamura is stuck feuding Dolph Ziggler.

Dante's Hell is a low fart in a light summer night's breeze in comparison.


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

I wish Joe was booked the way he was at Nxt his intensity and his mannerisms is believable I buy into him as a bad ass he don't feel fabricated unlike an other wrestler that's given everything and still unorganic .


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

This or the big NBA finals game? :hmmm


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I'm going to have skip this week's raw to watch NBA Finals between Golden State Warriors and Cleveland.*_


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

I'll look for Joe and Brock on the replay and that'll be that, as I have no interest in the rest. The thought of sitting through this show live. :deandre


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> RAW is starting to look up. :dance


No mention of Reigns in the preview. That's why it's looking up :rusevyes


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> No mention of Reigns in the preview. That's why it's looking up :rusevyes


 Lowest. Rated. Raw. Of. All. Time....under the Big Dog's watch :reigns2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*I'm going to have skip this week's raw to watch NBA Finals between Golden State Warriors and Cleveland.*_


Same, though I'll obviously flip back and forth. If Game 5 ends in a blowout, which is always possible with GSW, then I'll tune out early and watch RAW.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Joe vs. Lesnar wasn't a big interest for me at first but I will admit that I am looking forward to it now. For sure the most interesting thing for RAW tonight.

I really wish that they would get the Ambrose rematch with Miz over with tonight so both guys can move on. This has been going on consistently since their time on SDL.. enough already.

I don't watch basketball, so RAW it is! Although American Ninja Warrior starts at the same time... ugh. Decisions.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I figure whatever WWE truly cares about will be in the first hour, unopposed by the game. :reigns2 :brock4


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

I gotta admit, for the first time in a long time, I'm actually looking forward to RAW.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Can't wait for the Joe/Brock shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- interested in seeing which way they go with Reigns next, wether he'll challenge for the IC title (hopefully) or starts an angle with one of his former Shield brethren. On that note I wonder if they'll go ahead and do a Rollins/Wyatt feud or if they go in a different direction since Wyatt was intending to punish every participant of the fatal 5 way (he could still start a feud with Balor).

- I am going with low expectations when it comes to the Joe/Lesnar confrontation. Reason would dictate that they have an all out brawl tonight but with still three weeks to go and Lesnar actually working those dates by the looks of it I could see them holding off on the brawl and perhaps leaving it for the go home show.

- With Ambrose they have been teasing a feud with The Drifter so we'll see how that goes. Not too into the idea of using Ambrose as enhancement talent for The Drifter even tho I have liked the way they have been presenting The Drifter and think he could be a good mid card act, something RAW needs.

- Alexa feuding with Nia is obviously being done due to the thing with Total Divas but I am not convinced it is the right move and the match itself has the potential to be yet another DUD. The sooner they start the Alexa/Sasha feud the better.

- As for other things, I wonder if they'll announce something about WWE2k18 on RAW. They have a slot dubbed WWE at E3 this Thursday and there is apparently some presentation by 2K Games later today so I could see them saying or showing something about the game at RAW tonight. Hoping the rumors are true and that Rollins got the cover this year.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Ace said:


> Lowest. Rated. Raw. Of. All. Time....under the Big Dog's watch :reigns2



*When he was suspended the ratings fell. They didn't grow. Why isn't that talked about? Here are the numbers:*










He was suspended on June 20th (Tuesday). He returned to RAW the night after Battleground (July 25th)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874274928207572992


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> - interested in seeing which way they go with Reigns next, wether he'll challenge for the IC title (hopefully) or starts an angle with one of his former Shield brethren. On that note I wonder if they'll go ahead and do a Rollins/Wyatt feud or if they go in a different direction since Wyatt was intending to punish every participant of the fatal 5 way (he could still start a feud with Balor).
> 
> - I am going with low expectations when it comes to the Joe/Lesnar confrontation. Reason would dictate that they have an all out brawl tonight but with still three weeks to go and Lesnar actually working those dates by the looks of it I could see them holding off on the brawl and perhaps leaving it for the go home show.
> 
> ...


They did the Taker/Lesnar brawl on the first Raw on the road to Summerslam but then the feud was just your standard stuff IIRC from that point. So they could do it tbh.

It's probably unlikely though. They need to do more than just a standard Lesnar/Heyman promo though tonight. Esp after Heyman practically told us Lesnar is going to get physical when he was 'on the phone to him' last week.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Brock said:


> They did the Taker/Lesnar brawl on the first Raw on the road to Summerslam but then the feud was just your standard stuff IIRC from that point. So they could do it tbh.
> 
> It's probably unlikely though. They need to do more than just a standard Lesnar/Heyman promo though tonight. Esp after Heyman practically told us Lesnar is going to get physical when he was 'on the phone to him' last week.


Yeah I think the natural way to follow up what happened last week is by having an all out brawl between the two. But recall that Goldberg speared Heyman during their feud and the follow up was quite tame if I recall correctly. But to be fair that wasn't built or hyped up like this has been so we'll have to wait and see. I hope it delivers.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah I think the natural way to follow up what happened last week is by having an all out brawl between the two. But recall that Goldberg speared Heyman during their feud and the follow up was quite tame if I recall correctly. But to be fair that wasn't built or hyped up like this has been so we'll have to wait and see. I hope it delivers.


Yeah Lesnar didn't even say a word about Goldberg spearing Heyman lol. Not the greatest storytelling from WWE but it's nothing new.

But as you say, they've built this up over the last week to make it seem like something big is going to happen tonight.

Just hope it's not a damp squib tbh considering all the avenues they have to choose to go.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I want a "Joe's gonna kill you" chant directed at Brock.:mark


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Heyman cuts long promo with Brock standing next to him. 

Joe comes out. 

Stares Lesnar down. 

Wants to fight. 

Brock backs off. 

Heyman says he fights on his terms.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

The One Man Gang said:


> Heyman cuts long promo with Brock standing next to him.
> 
> Joe comes out.
> 
> ...


I could see them having Joe do that, since he'll probably be booked more heelish or ends up attacking Brock from behind by attempting to choke him out.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Lesnar is opening RAW...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874340664208740353


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

The One Man Gang said:


> Heyman cuts long promo with Brock standing next to him.
> 
> Joe comes out.
> 
> ...





Dangerous Nemesis said:


> I could see them having Joe do that, since he'll probably be booked more heelish or ends up attacking Brock from behind by attempting to choke him out.


Considering Joe choking out Heyman last week and then later on the Lesnar phone call in which Heyman instructed Lesnar to show up this week, that is utter bullshit.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> So Lesnar is opening RAW...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874340664208740353



This B :vince

#Ratings #Reality #WWELogic


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> So Lesnar is opening RAW...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874340664208740353


As long as he does/says _something_.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

There's no way Lesnar isn't doing anything this week. Heyman literally instructed him to come tonight on that phone call last week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can't wait for the next installment of Hardyz/Shesaro. :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Brock said:


> As long as he does/says _something_.


Hopefully he does, but as I said I am going into this segment with low expectations.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Of course Brock is opening RAW. It would be dumb to put him on directly against the NBA. Vince ain't dumb..


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Hopefully he does, but as I said I am going into this segment with low expectations.


I am slightly pessimistic purely for the fact that they can't book Lesnar properly on Raw when the situation needs it and they often struggle to follow one great segment one week with another one the following week.

But hopefully I'm wrong and they deliver something good. All the hints are there that they have something planned at least.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

No mention of Balor eh? Weird.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Coup De Grace said:


> No mention of Balor eh? Weird.


Seems he won't be at RAW this week again. He is not advertised in the WWE Events page for this RAW or any of the live shows later this week (he is for RAW next week). He is doing a promotional tour in Singapore.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Brock said:


> As long as he does/says _something_.


Gonna have to DO something if WWE doesn't want to get smashed even further by the NBA.

Might help NBA doesn't start until 9 EST for the first hour though..



Dolorian said:


> Seems he won't be at RAW this week again. He is not advertised in the WWE Events page for this RAW or any of the live shows later this week (he is for RAW next week). He is doing a promotional tour in Singapore.


Yeah I did see that all over social media.. thought it had wrapped up over the weekend though.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Super pumped for the Brock/Joe confrontation which is apparently starting the show. I want to see a Taker/Brock type pull apart brawl. Also interested in the tag title match between the Hardyz and Cesaro/Sheamus.

After that though, Reigns is directionless, Balor is directionless, Rollins and Wyatt (I guess?) are going to feud against each so…..yay? Ambrose is heading towards a feud with the fucking Drifter and to top it all off the women’s division is in complete shambles.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Super pumped for the Brock/Joe confrontation which is apparently starting the show.* I want to see a Taker/Brock type pull apart brawl.* Also interested in the tag title match between the Hardyz and Cesaro/Sheamus.
> 
> After that though, Reigns is directionless, Balor is directionless, Rollins and Wyatt (I guess?) are going to feud against each so…..yay? Ambrose is heading towards a feud with the fucking Drifter and to top it all off the women’s division is in complete shambles.


I think they'll save that in a months time when Stroman returns. Unfortunately this is going to be a one-sided feud that leaves folk disappointed. Hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I can finally watch Raw live again after not being able to for 5 weeks. This is good 

Won't really be able to chat with you guys though, cos typing is still quite difficult for me lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wanna see Brock open by himself and cut an angry promo towards Joe. Have Heyman too hoarse too speak, selling the choke, or not even be there at all.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Wanna see Brock open by himself and cut an angry promo towards Joe.


Lesnar didn't say a single word while feuding with Goldberg in any of their live segments so I wouldn't hold out for him doing so tonight or during this feud for that matter.

And besides there is nothing to talk about, they should just brawl and raise hell.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Lesnar didn't say a single word while feuding with Goldberg in any of their live segments so I wouldn't hold out for him doing so tonight or during this feud for that matter.
> 
> And besides there is nothing to talk about, they should just brawl and raise hell.


Brawl's good. I just want them to break away from the template for the usual Brock appearance.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Brawl's good. I just want them to break away from the template for the usual Brock appearance.


Me too, let's hope they do something good tonight.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm looking forward to seeing Lesnar vs Joe confrontation.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a feeling Seth vs. Bray main events, so they can pretend that tanked tonight's rating.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Tag title match will be 2 out of 3 falls


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I guess the tag match could end up main eventing then.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

As far as all the talk about the NBA Finals smashing Raw tonight, they should just take that L. Game 4 was the best drawing Finals game since Michael f'ing Jordan.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

2 out of 3 falls should be interesting. I'm liking the stipulations. Hopefully Sheasaro retain (I think they will) and Hardyz feud with someone else, like, The Revival.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Matt broken heel turn confirmed for this Raw.


If only. Would be the best part of Raw by far.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> If only. Would be the best part of Raw by far.


It would be:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> It would be:


It sure would. Fuck the ****** owl. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Unless Matt is Broken in Hour 1, I'd save that moment for a RAW with less competition.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not sure where some get that we'll see Broken Matt tonight, haven't seen anything suggesting that.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Other matches/segments according to PWInsider (usually right)

Bayley will respond to her Extreme Rules loss 

Gallows & Anderson vs. Enzo & Cass.

Heath Slater & Rhyno vs. The Miz & a special "mystery partner"


WWE saying screw it we know we are gonna get hurt by the game.

Bayley promo and for the 500th time Enzo/Cas vs Gallows/Anderson


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

JC00 said:


> Heath Slater & Rhyno vs. The Miz & a special "mystery partner."


I guess the partner ends up being The Drifter and Ambrose gets involved somehow.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Well slight update now PWInsider is saying "WWE will follow up on Bayley's Extreme Rules loss". So looks like it's not an in-ring promo and more of an update on her from the commentators or a pre-taped segment.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

monday night RAWpeats

think i'll give it a miss


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I hope Rhyno gores the shit out of Miz.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JC00 said:


> Well slight update now PWInsider is saying "WWE will follow up on Bayley's Extreme Rules loss". So looks like it's not an in-ring promo and more of an update on her from the commentators or a pre-taped segment.


It's a seance since she got :buried


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well, the less Bayley the better as far as I am concerned.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Kind of want it to be a pre-taped segment where WWE cameras go to her "home" and she doesn't want to talk an d yells at them to leave.. At least it would indicate to me there might be some kind of character change coming. But if it is some "Bayley is still out injured but returns in 2 weeks" or they do some pre-taped interview where it's the same Bayley then meh, that squashing was for nothing.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

At this point just keep Bayley off TV for a month or so. The amount of damage they’ve done to her is amazing considering it’s not that hard with her. She’s the underdog. You can get away with beating her. But what you can’t get away with is constantly putting her down in every segment and then making her look like a chump in the climax.

Hell with Bryan in 2013/2014, they would have him fight to the limit only to get screwed or get the rug pulled out from under him in the end. It’s disappointing but at least you gave fans that hope that he could overcome the odds until the end. Here, they’ve made Bayley look like a fool from the start, middle, and end and it’s a shame.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

brock tearing shit up


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I'll only watch this crap show till 9. My Cavs are on.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hoping for a brawl tonight. Bork's best friend got choked out last week. Dude should just come out on the warpath.
These 2 are the only reason why I'm tuning in for the 1st time since Mania.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Curious what's in store Rollins tonight. Obviously a feud with Bray is happening.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

time to get ready for the A show opcorn


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm here and don't know why I keep putting myself through this every Monday.. It's like spousal abuse


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joe and Lesnar tonight :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ready for RAW. What city is it in?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok, here...we...go...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They're going to take the L this week no matter what they do.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joe the centerpiece of RAW! :mark


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Always remember that Samoa Joe was able to make "Great Balls of Fire" sound somewhat badass.

I really hope this opening segment delivers, though I'm not optimistic.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Loved that segment


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Hopefully they get the Lesnar stuff out of the way at the beginning. The ratings will be atrocious because game 5.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> I really hope this opening segment delivers, though I'm not optimistic.


Me too.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Gonna catch an hour then head to bed.

Samoa Joe sounds just like that guy from the Strength Camp videos and it bugs me so much, lawls!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

WWE always does a great job with these video packages, but that was a damn good one there.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:brock :brock :brock :brock


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh good, Lesnar is first, get him out of the way now so I can enjoy the rest of the show lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok let's see now. Better raise some hell and bring the pain.


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

CRICKETS for Lesnar. It's gonna be a long night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CajunDome. Long time, no see Brock.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lesnar out first, guess that means the rest of the show is gonna be terrible.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

No pop for Lesnar.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Let's see if Paul cuts a promo other than the same one he always cuts..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

well, here comes the no show champion


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bork working, finally


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Heyman, we love you. But this time, lets keep the talking to a minimum. I just want some Brock/Joe action.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice of Brock to show up this week.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Lesnar all smiles --- total babyface


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Brock just seems so happy since he won that title. He looks more enthused to be there


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Oh good, Lesnar is first, get him out of the way now so I can enjoy the NBA game.


Fixed it for you


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Okay, typical Heyman promo. Gonna get the laundry in the dryer..


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Glad the crowd no sold this loser.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

5 dollars Roman comes out, he's the only heel they got.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:Brock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joe's gonna kill you, Brock.

Dead crowd so far.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Nope.. Same exact fucking promo Paul cuts every time no matter the opponent... *yawn*


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Paul is still talking...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

here comes roman reigns


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Heyman burying Joe about not being related to the other Samoans.

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Too much talking...


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

People are tiring on Brock and Heyman's old shtick and it's beautiful.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Fixed it for you


Lol I don't watch basketball. Plus I live in a country that doesn't air it 


I'm not paying attention to Heyman whatsoever.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Violence or STFU Heyman.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Crowd is so dead.. Casuals don't even give a fuck anymore.. This is beautiful..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HERE COMES JOE :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm surprised Heyman isn't out there with a neck brace selling what happened last week. :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Heyman shouldnt even be there this week. SHould have really sold the choke out by Joe. But heaven forbid Brock have to cut a damn promo instead of the same old Heyman promo everyweek. Kill them Joe!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So the same thing as Orton with the RKO...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like a shit crowd, neither Brock or Joe got a big pop and it's the very start of the show.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Finally, here we go.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

This is what people want right? A heel who doesn't back down.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

yesss


THIS IS HOW YOU BOOK JOE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Destroy them, Joe. :mark


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

They actually going to fight?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks a lot sky we missed a lof this.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

OH SHIT :mark:


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

:mark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy fuck, I can not wait for this match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Brawl! :mark


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

FFS the bury the roster spot


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Blood is needed for a brawl between these two guys.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Yay!

I got my wish!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

My fucking SkySports just cut out.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol The entire locker room


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

As if Enzo can hold back Joe :lol


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

The match is going to be so stiff and brutal. Can't wait haha.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Tell you what if Joe gets squashed after this, what a troll job that would be.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JOE KICKED THE SHIT OUT OF LESNAR :ti


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

INTENSE moment


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Always been a fan of joe but he's become one of my favorites on either show recently.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Their rehashing the Lesnar vs Taker brawl


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Security is so stupid and never used consistently.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

My feed was going in and out at the beginning of the brawl. Did that happen to everyone else?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The jobbers out there...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

well that was shit


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

About time. Probably the best opening to Raw in months. Loving savage Joe.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ok a couple of things here...

The Revival is definitely back, they are out there stopping the brawl. 

Secondly... Bo Dallas is growing a beard. Are they going to repackage him with his brother?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Same as Undertaker - Brock in 2015

They gave Joe a fair amount of offense; I don't think their match will be the typical Suplex City squash


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Not Brock/Undertaker levels of pull apart brawl but still good. Loved that kick Joe snuck in at the end.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Titus and Apollo breaking up the fight :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, nothing will top that


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This crowd fucking blows.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

That was awesome

It never gets old!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"This is awesome" chants.

Each week the bar is set lower for what these dumb fans will consider awesome enough for that dumb chant..


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

THAT WAS AMAZING!!!!! :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

My god have Matt and Jeff faced anyone besides Sheamus and Cesaro since WM? Seems like every week they face one another in some form, Matt vss Sheamus, Jeff vs Cesaro, Matt vs Cesaro, Jeff vs Sheamus.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

That sucker superkick was tremendous! It looked like a shoot


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

My stream is lagging but was that Curtis Axel?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Of course Brock got rocked. He's a bit out of practice.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Joe looked good. This match should be good at GBOF if Brock decides to not be lazy and just do those suplexes.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeessssss brawl! I love it when the roster has to get involved and pull them apart!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That was fucking awesome.

Joe looked legit standing toe to toe with Lesnar.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Joe dominated that... after that kick it looked like Brock was rattled for real. Hopefully they swerve us and have joe squash this part time joke.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brock probably was legitimately mad about that superkick


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

THAT WAS FUCKING GREAT!
:mark:
:bow
:sodone


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> This crowd fucking blows.


True. They were given a decent brawl, and nothing. Going to be a long night.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Enzo trying to hold back Brock, lel


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

the_hound said:


> well that was shit


What?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Here's what irritates me: Have Reigns come out on Joe's side. It does not have to amount to shit, it would pop the crowd like crazy. Do that shit, RAW, it don't matter, you can write it off, it would just be cool!!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Therapy said:


> "This is awesome" chants.
> 
> Each week the bar is set lower for what these dumb fans will consider awesome enough for that dumb chant..


I was chantng this is awesome on my couch.

They weren't wrong.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

BaeJLee said:


> My stream is lagging but was that Curtis Axel?


I think you're thinking of Curt Hawkins.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice opening brawl, short and to the point, didn't drag.

I imagine we'll get some form of follow up via backstage interviews further into the show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Asmodeus said:


> Here's what irritates me: Have Reigns come out on Joe's side. It does not have to amount to shit, it would pop the crowd like crazy. Do that shit, RAW, it don't matter, you can write it off, it would just be cool!!


hell no, the crowd will forget about Joe and start booing Roman.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Great start to Raw.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Will Roman appear before the game begins?


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

YankBastard said:


> I think you're thinking of Curt Hawkins.


Probably... hm I'm getting the jobbers confused


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Curt Hawkins looks like a spirit squad member.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This match honestly feels like a huge Summerslam match, not something that would be on something called Great Balls Of Fire.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Asmodeus said:


> Here's what irritates me: Have Reigns come out on Joe's side. It does not have to amount to shit, it would pop the crowd like crazy. Do that shit, RAW, it don't matter, you can write it off, it would just be cool!!


No, that makes no sense and completely takes the focus off of Joe. You guys be reaching.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

I fail to get excited over this match. It's rushed and being done at a garbage pay per view. Joe should have been way more dominate since his raw debut . Plus we all know it ends in suplex city


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

the drifter :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

GREAT BRAWL AND THEN WE GET THE DRIFTER !! THIS SHOW IS STARTING WONDERFULLY.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Alias getting shit on. :lol People know this gimmick is shit...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Where's the Showtime at the Apollo clown when you need him?


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Time to walk with Elias!


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

That brock segment is exactly why the wwe sucks,

all the locker room comes out. - they guys are suppose to be 'superstars' and all of them could not handle 2 wrestlers.
Pathetic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good start. Hope Brock really hypes this match.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

My boy Sampson getting that heat :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I think it is so cool when they have a big brawl and everyone has to try and get them apart.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Using the entire tag division as security.. LAWLS!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Decent segment. I think the crowd kind of cooled it to me, though.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

couldnt the E invest in a martin or taylor to make this segment any more tolerable? that guitar sounds like trash.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias wants the phones down...Wyatt wouldn't like that.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Can't beat the rock's 2003 concerts in Sacramento and Toronto


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm actually digging Samson:mark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, Dean got a bigger pop than Lesnar and Joe.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> This match honestly feels like a huge Summerslam match, not something that would be on something called Great Balls Of Fire.


Agreed


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Ambrose SHITTING on Brock's pop. Dead crowd? I think not. People tired of Brock? I think so.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Yeah, just love how my favorite superstar is now working a (hopefully short) program with the Drifter.

Ugh.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seriously Ambrose and Samson for the 3rd week in a row :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Decent segment. I think the crowd kind of cooled it to me, though.


I think they're tired of Heyman and Lesnar. Who could blame them though?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

wens3 at Joe giving Bork the business.

brb walking with Elias :trips9


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Wow, Dean got a bigger pop than Lesnar and Joe.


"but Ambrose isn't over !" :grin2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ambrose with the pop of the night so far.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That pop for Ambrose lol, and people say is not over


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

we went from brock lesnar to this Samson clown lmao.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why wont WWE turn Dean heel already? why? Seems like they aint got the balls to turn anyone other than lowercard guys or cruiserweights.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Wow, Dean got a bigger pop than Lesnar and Joe.


To be fair, he interrupted Elias Samson. You or I would have gotten a big pop. This crowd for the most part just sucks.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I felt so bad for Maryse she was so upset about the clock.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

redban said:


> Can't beat the rock's 2003 concerts in Sacramento and Toronto


Hollywood Rock was one of the best heels ever.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Samson's ring presence is among the top in the company.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is this site ever gonna fix the quick reply button or is it gonna stay broken forever?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Is anyone else having trouble posting? I have to go to the advanced option to post and it won't let me like posts.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Graves re Sampson: He's got the vocal stylings of a pigeon that's being stepped on. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

"...walk with the Drifter" sounds better. Why did they change it?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> So is this site ever gonna fix the quick reply button or is it gonna stay broken forever?


Working fine for me.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Sampson looks like a ripped, tall Chris Benoit. Definitely getting behind this guy


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> Working fine for me.


Hasn't worked for me for a while now, i know others have had issues with it as well.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Louisianans love the Lunatic. :ambrose4


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DEANO :woo

Meh to him feuding with Samson but woo that Dean is on my TV


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I like midcard Ambrose. He's a good workhorse who can adapt to everyone and his matches usually get over pretty well.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Hasn't worked for me for a while now, i know others have had issues with it as well.


It's working fine for me too. :shrug


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahaha the water boy Dean Ambrose


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I imagine Miz comes out and interferes in the match but they will need to do something as Ambrose can't be feuding with both Miz and Drifter by himself.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Sampson has a striking resemblance to Macho Man in his latter years..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Still a rather tepid crowd.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

wwe9391 said:


> Great start to Raw.


Raw usually starts good. It's that 3rd hour..............:sleep


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Really. "You can't wrestle" chants?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, Elias is very good at being unlikable. It's nice to see..


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Who were they chanting "You can't wrestle" too?


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

At least game 5 is on tonight if RAW is a dumpster fire


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i thought they said raw tonight was going to be stacked, so far its been a damp squib.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

"You Can't Wrestle! You Can't Sing!"

First part of the chant is stupid but I give the crowd credit for at least doing a different chant.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I think it is so cool when they have a big brawl and everyone has to try and get them apart.


not only does it look stupid.and been done to death over and over
It makes the other so called superstars look even less than useless


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cole is always a snarky cunt towards Booker.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The Miz will get involved and beat up Dean


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Gotta love dead crowds who eventually try to be edgy by chanting "You can't wrestle".


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The High King said:


> not only does it look stupid.and been done to death over and over
> It makes the other so called superstars look even less than useless


For me it makes the two guy brawling look really strong. Most of the time the people they send out to pull them apart are jobbers already. Well some of the guys they did send out weren't.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I've seen backyard wrestlers with better wrestling attires than these guys.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean immune to the schoolboy. :mark


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ELIAS STILL UNDEFEATED ON THE MAIN ROSTER :brock


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Drifter wins :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

So sick of fuckery overbooked match endings..


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow --- Ambrose looked really dumb. Forget he's in a match? Just ignore Miz


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Elias has a pretty good theme song.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Ambrose is the drizzling shits.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Therapy said:


> So sick of fuckery overbooked match endings..


Especially this feud with Miz and Dean.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Samson wins!:mark


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That finish was horrid..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Someone will need to help Ambrose against Miz/Drifter.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Even though I like Cody Rhodes, it wouldn't hurt for him to take notes from Samson on how to use a rolling cutter.

Truly a thing of beauty. :clap



Therapy said:


> Sampson has a striking resemblance to Macho Man in his latter years..


Fittingly, his finisher in NXT was a diving elbow drop. DIG IT!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Elias is pretty interesting hopefully he gets an IC title run.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ambrose is basically going to be dead in the water for the next year. Possibly stuck in mid card hell. booking.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Samson using the move that will give Cody the IWGP title


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

the only reason to watch was brock and joe and that sucked
Miz getting involved in ambrose and sampson for the 3rd straight week
Lets see if they go for the trifecta and show us some shit cruiserweight stuff now


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> ELIAS STILL UNDEFEATED ON THE MAIN ROSTER :brock


Watch out, ASUKA!:mark


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Elias has a pretty good theme song.


Yeah it's really good. I was at an NXT show and he came through the crowd with the music blasting and it was awesome. He walked right past me, I'm 6'2 220 lbs and he made me feel tiny.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Holy crap, let's hope the Hardy's get it back or else WWE will be messing about the continuity, a first..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The booking of everyone in this company outside of Brock and Reigns is a literal joke. I don't even have anything to post about in this thread tonight really. It's terrible.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I see the Hardys vs Sheamus/Cesaro match being better than the one they had at ER.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Orton to go one on one with The Greater One.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

6 man tag involving the Money in the Bank participants? Didn't this match already happen like 2 weeks ago?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> Yeah it's really good. I was at an NXT show and he came through the crowd with the music blasting and it was awesome. He walked right past me, I'm 6'2 220 lbs and he made me feel tiny.


I think he's only around 6' but, he's built like a fucking tank, man.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Therapy said:


> So sick of fuckery overbooked match endings..


It can get annoying sometimes. Like let a person lose or let them win. I'm not saying they can't have interference but it doesn't have to be used every match.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I like that Goldust has gone back to his old school face paint design since his heel turn.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Goldust promo? Hmmm...I think the promos are fine but time to actually develop this feud.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Skull Crushing Finale said:


> 6 man tag involving the Money in the Bank participants? Didn't this match already happen like 2 weeks ago?


you mean another rematch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Goldust and Truth promos have been entertaining, but I fear WWE is going to run it into the ground.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Goldust needs his wig


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Goldust and Truth promos have been entertaining, but I fear WWE is going to run it into the ground.


Its going to be a pre show match or a match on Raw have a main venters match or segment.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Did they just give away that the Miz is behind Kurt Angle's issue?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How about committing Ambrose? :draper2 :ambrose4


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Kurt is actually talking better this week.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Booker was mean muggin tf out of Graves :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Makes no sense for Angle to not discipline Ambrose considering that Angle was the one to tell Ambrose to leave and Ambrose came back.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

205


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

CW action i.e. time to tune over to the NBA early.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ace said:


> CW action i.e. time to tune over to the NBA early.


egggggsactly


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess Cedric will be the new challenger for Neville


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

The High King said:


> the only reason to watch was brock and joe and that sucked
> Miz getting involved in ambrose and sampson for the 3rd straight week
> Lets see if they go for the trifecta and show us some shit cruiserweight stuff now


and sure enough


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Time to switch to NBA


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Goldust is awesome. Whenever I hear Buckle up Buckaroo I think of South Park lol!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I like how they have a cell phone hooked up to the sound truck of RAW.. :lol Does WWE really think fans think a cell phones speaker phone sounds that clear resonating off another persons microphone?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

maybe theyre hoping the game will be a blowout so people will switch back for the end of raw so they got all the good stuff besides brock/joe at the end

right

right? 

:/


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:bjpenn at Cedric getting a vignette to hype up his return from injury.

Wouldn't be surprised if he's next in line to face Neville for the belt.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

after that hot opening segment. RAW going back to being crap

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I've never seen one Cedric match that Ive actually cared about. Just find him absolutely boring and forgettable


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alicia was incredibly two dimensional in that promo.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Goldust is awesome. Whenever I hear Buckle up Buckaroo I think of South Park lol!


they give goldust a promo every week about r-truth because goldust is the only one left on the fucking roster who can do a real promo anymore


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

The High King said:


> the only reason to watch was brock and joe and that sucked
> Miz getting involved in ambrose and sampson for the 3rd straight week
> Lets see if they go for the trifecta and show us some shit cruiserweight stuff now


Your with is Vince's command. He's got Fuuuuux's Scottish boyfriend and that other guy that she used to date coming up next.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> I guess Cedric will be the new *victim* for Neville


FIFY


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I've never seen one Cedric match that Ive actually cared about. Just find him absolutely boring and forgettable


Vs Kota Ibushi in the CWC


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Typical WWE overbooking until it gets comical.
You have a nice brawl with Brock, then the ENTIRE locker room comes out until it's a cartoon.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I've never seen one Cedric match that Ive actually cared about. Just find him absolutely boring and forgettable


Throw a 'grenade' at him and watch him fall over.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm going to go watch this rocket launch from VA (if it actually launches tonight) and watch it paint the sky purple and green.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I've never seen one Cedric match that Ive actually cared about. Just find him absolutely boring and forgettable


That can be said about 99% of the cw div at least he has a good finisher


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Does anyone actually give a shit about any of the cruiserweights not named Neville or Aries?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Those bastards stole Tyler Breeze’s gimmick.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol She's still audible on the PA system despite being on a cell phone walking down the ramp.... Does WWE not understand how technology works?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fuck this company


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

why the hell is the cell phone on the arena's intercomm


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

What. Is. This. Shit.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dar and Fox :lol


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

At least they are trying something new with the division.. :cringe:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

God this is embarassing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd is hating the phone gimmick. :lmao


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Loved that opening segment.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

What is this stupid crap? fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Da fuck is this?


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Today I watched dominion the NJPW card, and now I am watching this complete shit.
The gulf between the two has never been so evident


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> That can be said about 99% of the cw div at least he has a good finisher


I dont know, Ive seen him for years and its the same all the time. And thats true, but they dont give them enough time most weeks or they get 50/50 booking so they dont make you get invested in them.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Now I can't check my notifications.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

What the hell did I just watch? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Unspeakably bad.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Alicia Fox is one of the worst characters in WWE right now.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

That FaceTime gotta be fake cause everytime I go to Raw the wifi in the stadium be trash af


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Yeah drop that gimmick asap


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Who the hell comes up with this stuff?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, that's the same Noam that's been booked as a threat sporadically..


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

What is this lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Bray and I assume an appearance by Seth next.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Who the hell comes up with this stuff?


:vince5


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

Noam Dar is a certified jabroni.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Eater of Booty is next


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I dont know, Ive seen him for years and its the same all the time. And thats true, but they dont give them enough time most weeks or they get 50/50 booking so they dont make you get invested in them.


They really don't give a shit about the div and for the most part the crowds have checked out on the cw too


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

This phone gimmick is C-R-I-N-G-E


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hmm so I imagine Rollins is interrupting Wyatt...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Live sex celebration with Bray and JoJo next. :mark


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I bet you guys are gonna have some funny comments because of the Bray Wyatt rumors lol! Mean but funny.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Man, I thought they may have actually tried this Raw. Incredible opening segment, but the rest has been pure shit.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*hoping for a Jojo chant*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rainmaka! said:


> This phone gimmick is C-R-I-N-G-E


That's an understatement...it is an outright abomination.

Seriously GTFO with that tripe.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

When I see crap like this, I think of Meltzer today saying "You want to put stuff on TV where a person who is not a fan won't go 'you watch this crap?'".


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Eater of Pins :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No wonder Triple H is frustrated with how Vince had handled the CW division (if the recent rumor is true). It is night and day from how it was during the CWC.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray live on location from JoJo's booty. :focus


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Okay random Roman package...


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> They really don't give a shit about the div and for the most part the crowds have checked out on the cw too


Yeah I'll agree with that. Seems they care about Neville and Aries and thats about it. And honestly in that division thats about all I care about as well atm


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Nice video package for Roman.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

EATER OF JOJO'S ASS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're holding Reigns off??

:lmao if so.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Who gives a fuck? :reigns2


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

First hour closes with Cruiserweight shit, second hour starts with cringy Roman Reigns video package.

Vince officially says "please switch channels now".

Or the senile old cunt really thinks Reigns is the only one able to keep viewers :kobelol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

oh boy here goes husky rambling on again


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Roman's Summerslam announcement...gonna stay home and binge watch House of Cards.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

I can hear a few people chanting 'JoJo'.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

His entrance video thing still has Randy in it :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That's such a random thing, Roman announcement for Summerslam? Hasn't he go through the Great Balls of Fire first?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Reigns is announcing his plans for SummerSlam already? Interesting...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

time for lebron and steph and kyrie and draymond to save me from this shit


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

It is like WWE is actively trying to drive away viewers. All right you stubborn sons of bitches, what can I do that will make you actually change the channel? :vince


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Why is it showing Randy Orton in those brief flashes? He's no longer a Wyatt Family member lol


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

bray talking bout Sin when hes been screwing JoJo behind his wifes back.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> They're holding Reigns off??
> 
> :lmao if so.


Don't want anyone blaming him for the ratings. Not like that's ever stopped me before. :reigns2


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

The Eater of Jojo is here.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Bray calling out the DailyMail


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

He's got more answers than you buddy....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jojo has never dared to deny Bray dat booty. :datass


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Abisial said:


> Bray calling out the DailyMail


:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Bray "Eating Dat Phat A$$" Wyatt! :mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

why would a swamp cult wizard-priest care about something an english tabloid wrote about him


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

Bray will you punish the Daily Mail for blasphemy.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, not looking forward to a Rollins/Wyatt feud


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good pop for Seth.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd bored with Bray.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

"he's got the whole ass in his hands, he's got her whole wide ass in his hands"


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

What is this asshole talking about?

And did he get fatter?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

When bray talks all I picture is Peter Griffin saying shut up meg


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

The man! :mark:

:rollins


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder if we will see someone else's titantron in Seth's this week? LOL!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

This feud is gonna suck


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

"If you take my name in vain, you will fall." Is this a message to his wife?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

What and who is "Seth Rollins?" That he's "Freaking?"


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

SureUmm said:


> hell no, the crowd will forget about Joe and start booing Roman.


Joe is a heel, bro. I hope you were being sarcastic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth is a dirty name caller. :cuss:


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Seth's KILLIN it on the Mic these days


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bray's laugh.

:mj4


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Not really feeling this feud.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Disappointing crowd so far. Seth got a good pop though.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Now that Austin pointed it out, that wacky evil laugh Bray does is so shitty. As is most of the rest of what he does at this point.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol this feud, over what?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bray with the 1990's hocus-pocus Taker shit. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray is so spooky.fpalm


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Charly!


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Uptown King said:


> Lol this feud, over what?


Jojo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins in yet another heatless feud...yay.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Charly! :mark:


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Thats it.

Cant tolerate any more of this shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charly is incredible. Would frost that chin like a cupcake.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Bray Wyatt is garbage.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

sick n tired of Brays non sensical crap.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

It's weird seeing Matt speak normally :lol


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

At least Charlie has a soul, Poor Seth, poor Bray, it's a HOH repeat. It doesn't matter, they've been fucked over, they are talented, and they will rise above. Fuck you Cena.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Cena returns!!!!!!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Seth would be wise to watch some mid '00 - early '01 HHH promos. They both suffered from the same high pitched, non threatening voice but HHH learned to mask it with a much huskier and gruff delivery. Made his promos much more tolerable & easier to take serious (so long as he kept from ramblling.) Seth should follow suit.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Matt seems more normal than usual. 

DELETE IT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, the FOTC isn't even in a feud for a few weeks now? Talk about being stuck in limbo worse than anyone else has been. And this is the FOTC. Pathetic. :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Free agent Cena. He can do that cause he's John Cena recognize


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

Seths promo was good but Bray just spouts b.s

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## chopperdudep (Nov 18, 2014)

Cena vs Reigns for summerslam?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Free Agent John Cena?

:lmao :lmao. :lmao

Gets switched to the show that has faster falling ratings any given week :booklel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If it's not Broken, change the channel. :evilmatt


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Cena-Mahal for the WC July 4th.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Charly


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Wait...wut? Mr Brappledough is a free agent?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Free Agent John Cena? They really don't trust the Big Dawg to keep the ratings during the summer lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Even Cena whose been off TV for along time has something to do, but not the current FOTC. Unreal.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks like the PWI report was right. "Free Agent" John Cena


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> So, the FOTC isn't even in a feud for a few weeks now? Talk about being stuck in limbo worse than anyone else has been. And this is the FOTC. Pathetic.


I rather Roman be in limbo than a meaningless feud with Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

chopperdudep said:


> Cena vs Reigns for summerslam?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


How?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> they give goldust a promo every week about r-truth because goldust is the only one left on the fucking roster who can do a real promo anymore


He's really good at it. When he retires it would be cool if he helped the men and women in NXT. I think they should start letting wrestlers talk without being so scripted.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> I rather Roman be in limbo than a meaningless feud with Bray Wyatt.


Every feud in WWE right now is meaningless. :shrug Even Joe/Brock, the top feud in the entire company right now barely got a reaction tonight and they actually brawled after a great segment last week.

Everything is meaningless for the next year thanks to Brock/Reigns.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I figured Cena still be on SDL.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Give us new matches, damn it!


----------



## chopperdudep (Nov 18, 2014)

Cena wins WWE title from mahal 4th of July. Signs with Raw. Reigns and cena feud for it. Lesnar still universal champ, and reigns wins WWE Title from cena. Title vs title WM34. Just something I could see them doing. Maybe not though. 


Uptown King said:


> How?






Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Can they throw Kalisto in the dumpster again? A tribute to Braun? Miss that guy.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Its the ha ha ha man.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus fucking christ, yep monday night raw is stacked, stacked with fucking shite


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

chopperdudep said:


> Cena wins WWE title from mahal 4th of July. Signs with Raw. Reigns and cena feud for it. Lesnar still universal champ, and reigns wins WWE Title from cena. Title vs title WM34. Just something I could see them doing. Maybe not though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shhhh. Don't give them any ideas


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

It's going to be hilariously comical once Cena branches out for good and isn't around to bail them out anymore. It's even more comical that they know deep down the guy they've slotted to replace him is incapable of truly doing so. Nowhere near as electric, charismatic, nor will he ever be the talker John was. That will matter much more than any "look" and they know it. The fact he hssnt surpassed Cena yet in merchandise sales in spite of three consecutive WM headlines is telling.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They sure do like to repeat matches on Raw. This is like the 3rd week in a row these two had a match!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GO CLEVELAND


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Akira Tazowa is the best part about this segment/match, and he's just sitting in the crowd :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Every feud in WWE right now is meaningless. :shrug Even Joe/Brock, the top feud in the entire company right now barely got a reaction tonight and they actually brawled after a great segment last week.
> 
> Everything is meaningless for the next year thanks to Brock/Reigns.


It's going to be a LONG year.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This RAW has been pretty bad so far


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lothario said:


> It's going to be hilariously comical once Cena branches out for good and isn't around to bail them out anymore. It's even more comical that they know deep down the guy they've slotted to replace him is incapable of truly doing so. Nowhere near as electric, charismatic, nor will he ever be the talker John was. That will matter much more than any "look" and they know it. The fact he hssnt surpassed Cena yet in merchandise sales in spite of three consecutive WM headlines is telling.


If retiring a Legend like Undertaker didn't do anything for him, beating current day Brock sure as hell isn't going to do shit, either.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

All they're missing is a woman and a tag team now :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tozowa's face tho :ti


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I expect Ha Ha Ha man to end up teaming up with Kalisto against Titus/Apollo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Titus Brand = :vince$


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Titus brand is alive and recruiting!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Every feud in WWE right now is meaningless. :shrug Even Joe/Brock, the top feud in the entire company right now barely got a reaction tonight and they actually brawled after a great segment last week.
> 
> Everything is meaningless for the next year thanks to Brock/Reigns.


Not everything is about the universal title. Theres are feuds and titles


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

chopperdudep said:


> Cena wins WWE title from mahal 4th of July. Signs with Raw. Reigns and cena feud for it. Lesnar still universal champ, and reigns wins WWE Title from cena. Title vs title WM34. Just something I could see them doing. Maybe not though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool way to end the brand split.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

lol heath slater still got kids in case you forgot


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rhyno with his cracker and cheese whiz gimmick.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is Akira Tazowa in the crowd? He is a Raw wrestler, he could be in the back. Or if he wanted to watch that match he could of just walked down to ringside.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Think I'll hit the hay. Not the most interesting RAW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> Not everything is about the universal title. Theres are feuds and titles


Which all mean nothing and aren't even entertaining, let alone meaningful.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heath corpsing :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Miz getting a stable?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Miz partners with Drifter and Ambrose interferes to cost them the match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rhyno stuffing his face with cheese and crackers. :lmao


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

RIP Rhyno. You had to know this was coming. This is where Heath turns heel and Rhyno rides off into the sunset.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Which all mean nothing and aren't even entertaining, let alone meaningful.


Yup.. Trickle down effect... If the main title picture is shit, then there is a 90% chance the rest are shit and meaningless. Even truer in this modern area of no fucks to give by anyone.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Why is Akira Tazowa in the crowd? He is a Raw wrestler, he could be in the back. Or if he wanted to watch that match he could of just walked down to ringside.


The ha ha ha man.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW fell off a damn cliff after the opening.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Heath was trying not to laugh lol!


----------



## Fartmonkey88 (Apr 3, 2012)

KO or Russev whoever is US champ July 4th going to tap out in a open challenge


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> RAW fell off a damn cliff after the opening.


Expected.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lewdog1976 said:


> RIP Rhyno. You had to know this was coming. This is where Heath turns heel and Rhyno rides off into the sunset.


Or stays as a mid carder jobbing.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Another boring shitshow. Can we get some storylines going for once? The only storyline is who attacked Enzo and surprisingly thats the only thing I'm enjoying. After tonight the hardys should lose thanks to Jeff resulting in Matt snapping and going broken


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Alexa :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bliss :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GODDESS!:bow


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

5 foot beauty.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa and Charly the best parts of WWE these days.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Everything after Brock is Raw Is Jobbermania.

Second hour is gonna sink like a sack of shit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alexa needs a good segment. She's in a rut.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Another boring shitshow. Can we get some storylines going for once? The only storyline is who attacked Enzo and surprisingly thats the only thing I'm enjoying. After tonight the hardys should lose thanks to Jeff resulting in Matt snapping and going broken


Is the Kurt Angle/Cory Graves stuff considered a story line?


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

MIC SKILLZZZZ!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

She's not like most girls ::CENA


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Hey, it's Alexa!

*Takes off pants*

Oh, it's Nia Jax.

*Puts pants back on*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can Alexa take the big one... Nia Jax?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

what the hell is Mickie wearing? lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Finally! They let Mickie James talk :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

My Mom thought she called Alexa a whore not a dwarf lol!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mickie in shorts :book


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. Dana looking thick af.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Tag Team Match Playa!


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

I like you Mickie but you have the nerve to call someone a dwarf....lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Implying that Nia and Alexa can have a classic match :eyeroll

What the hell is Mickie wearing?


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I like that Mickie's wearing her Mania gear. I like that much better than her old gears.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dwarf. :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Alexa burying the roster again.. You can see the legit contempt on their faces..


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm surprised Nia Jax doesn't hurt someone with a botch just in her promos.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mickie looking like she just got off work at a casino.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Emma :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Emma :mark: :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Its Emmalina, no wait just Emma :lmao


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Mickie in shorts :book


Thickie James.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

YAY EMMA!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Emma is still around? Cool, I guess.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

EMMA!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Emma lives! :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Emma is back!! YES!!!! :mark:


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey look it's Emma she's back for a few weeks till she gets injured again


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Emma, the true goddess. :banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Emma :banderas

Now stop getting injured!


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Clearly the E has discovered you can make money from gloves at the gimmick table.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Please do something with Emma.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I think Emma got hurt walking to the ring.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Please tell me that Emma is getting a title shot.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> I think Emma got hurt walking to the ring.


Probably tripped on Nashs quad..


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

It's amazing how a change of attire can help. Mickie looks great in that.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Yess Sasha!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Tag team match playas.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DAMNNNNN


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sasha! Sasha! Sasha!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:tripsscust Put Sasha back with cruiserweight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sasha is the most over face on the RAW division...big mistake going with Bayley.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

6 woman tag match playa


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Jay Valero said:


> Clearly the E has discovered you can make money from gloves at the gimmick table.


But if it ain't P1, they don't want none.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

DEM SASHA BANKS CHANTS!!!

WHEN WILL ALEXA DISS-ASSTER????????


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bayley fell off the map.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 

Fucking WWE.. A brawl is taking place that could actually help the womans division and just as the brawl starts


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sasha/Alexa is the money feud, put the others in a tag team feud.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Worst moment to go to commercial. Like seriously?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That forearm :damn. They really dislike each other

I guess Smackdown isn't the only brand that can make 6 woman tags


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

BREAK HER NOSE AGAIN SASHA MONEY IN THE BANKS!!!!

EMMMMMMMMAAAA!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Trophies said:


> Bayley fell off the map.


Hopefully that means they are going back to the drawing board with her character. She desperately needs it.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Is there something more riveting than six women talking for 15 minutes?

By god, if anybody complains about too much workrate again ... 3 minutes of actual wrestling in 40 minutes.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

On Wrestliingforum.com, I always hear how terrible Sasha flopped and how unover she is, and yet I can *never* tell gauging by the live audiences reaction in spite if booking attempting to kill her momentum earlier in the year. The term "minority" has never been more applicable than it is with Sasha. She's legit over _everywhere_ except message boards. :lol The girl simply has "it," whether or not some like it and I think that's what frustrates some more than anything.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

They're defo building Banks/Bliss for summerslam. I think that could be a great feud.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Vintage commercial break. :cole


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Therapy said:


> :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol
> 
> Fucking WWE.. A brawl is taking place that could actually help the womans division and just as the brawl starts


It's seriously annoying!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

BOO that Dean lost again!

Like Seth's promo to Bray. Bray talking his usual shit though.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Vintage commercial break. :cole


"... as RAW rolls on LIVE!"


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol :lol.. They leave in the middle of a brawl and return in the middle of a match leaving the announcers to sell it...


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I would love to see Emma vs Sasha for the title.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

taker1986 said:


> They're defo building Banks/Bliss for summerslam. I think that could be a great feud.


Get it off ALexa Diss-asster! What do we get before then? A sixpack women's challenge at Great Balls of Fire?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

taker1986 said:


> They're defo building Banks/Bliss for summerslam. I think that could be a great feud.


It is the money feud of the division now. Sasha winning the belt from Bliss at SummerSlam is what they should do.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Before I forget








>>>>>>> Alexa/Nia and Dana/Mickie


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

I absolutely cannot stand Sasha Banks' forehead. The gap between her hair and her eyebrows is way too wide and it aggravates me. If it wasn't for that, I would be a fan.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

So like if the forum could start working right I would be so happy. Well it will probably work soon.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I almost forgot that Bayley is also part of this division :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Why don't Nia and Emma attack Alexa?


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Wow, I was actually happy to see Emma when she came back. Then she opened her mouth and I'm glad Sasha came in and saved the day.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Booker burying Otunga :heston


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Are they doing something with Bayley's character, I wonder?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Emma back and taps on the first night.

:lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Making Emma tap on her return match...they are really not going to do anything of note with her.

Everything is moving for Sasha/Bliss.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

great return by Emma. Loses immediately.


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

Emma vs Sasha need to happen.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Wtf happened to those Backlash rematches that were advertised for tomorrow's Smackdown? And was Cena really advertised as a free agent? Raw gets a Lesnar/Joe confrontation and SD gets the same 6 man tag match we saw the other week.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"Sasha, one of the most dominating womens champion"

*Not of her title reigns lasted more than a month*

...

Emma returns and eats the submission :fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"Devastating lose"

:WTF2


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

What a fighting champion, Alexa Diss-aster!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cleveland up 37-33 after one.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Bayley segment is called: "Extreme Disappointment"

Well, at least they are being honest there :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

AnalBleeding said:


> I absolutely cannot stand Sasha Banks' forehead. The gap between her hair and her eyebrows is way too wide and it aggravates me. If it wasn't for that, I would be a fan.


:surprise:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Poor Emma.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

At least WWE is consistent. All about one or two people in the mens division. And the same can be said for their womens division.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

heel_turn said:


> Get it off ALexa Diss-asster! What do we get before then? A sixpack women's challenge at Great Balls of Fire?


Nah they should just do Alexa/Nia at great balls of fire and put Banks in a filler match against Mickie or Emma, and then obviously Alexa/Banks at summerslam.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Emma returns and she looks and carries herself like a star and would make a great champ, so of course she taps her first night back. Wtf


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Emma still losing. :cuss:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Money in the Bank seems like a pay-per-view that should be for both Raw and Smackdown.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wait, MITB is this sunday? Thought it was next week. Talk about overkill


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh look Finn Balor another guy in limbo. 

Pathetic right?


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

taker1986 said:


> *Nah they should just do Alexa/Nia *at great balls of fire and put Banks in a filler match against Mickie or Emma, and then obviously Alexa/Banks at summerslam.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Wait, MITB is this sunday? Thought it was next week. Talk about overkill


It is tough to keep track at times.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

what a lame promo package for Balor

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> Oh look Finn Balor another guy in limbo.
> 
> Pathetic right?


Absolutely. But at least he's not the FOTC. Still lame, though.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Please use Bayley right!


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

Balor smarks are just deluded.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You can certainly tell which wrestlers WWE wants to push.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Oh look Finn Balor another guy in limbo.
> 
> Pathetic right?


Should be in the cruiserweight division.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Bu but fighting is all about those Bayley.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

Heath will do a Cody Rhodes on Hardcore Holly betray and align with Miz. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol This fucking interview.. She couldn't cut a promo on WWE 2k17 with cheat codes..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No Balor, No Roman, they have to protect the golden boys from being murdered in the ratings


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bayley, put a smile on my face. :curry2


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

lol at not letting her deliver a promo in ring, now you're getting it WWE!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FUCK OFF WITH THIS


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

Bayley fucking sucks they should have made her be BROKEN after that Alexa defeat and make her a more edgy face. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Put smiles on people's faces ... fpalm fpalm fpalm

She is not there to bruise people ... Oh my Lord, virgin Mary, you are a WRESTLER!

:kobefpalm


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

What if they turn Bayley instead of Sasha?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Have some leaks so we can see 100% Bayley. :banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bayley is a disaster, she is really not going to work on the main roster. Honestly I am trying to give her a chance but I really don't see it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK?

:ha


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

WWE's handling of Bayley, this interview doing Bayley no favors:


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Heel turn in 3...2...1...


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Heath Slater ,baby!!!!!!!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Maybe they can make Bayley some creeper hugger or turn her heel but she still acts "kidlike" even after she cheats.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bayley is just...ugh


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Omg they are ruining Bayley with this shitty writing fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

RIP Bayley's main roster carreer August 2016-June 2017


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

that promo was the definition of cringeworthy


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Wait..... Did they just insinuate Bayley's hugs are like sex with that Graves "I need a cigarette" comment


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Bayley is going to turn on Sasha and cost her the women championship while turning heel.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Going public and going overly PG is the worst thing to happen to this company, especially in terms of the product.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

One man band man


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Irrelevant said:


> Omg they are ruining Bayley with this shitty writing fpalm


I can't blame this all on writing/booking...the actual performer just doesn't have it.

As I said, I am trying to give her a chance but damn...Bayley has to give me something.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> No Balor, No Roman, they have to protect the golden boys from being murdered in the ratings


That explains why Cesaro is in the main event.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

From Bayley to Slater.

Dear lord..

:heyman6


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

JC00 said:


> Wait..... Did they just insinuate Bayley's hugs are like sex with that Graves "I need a cigarette" comment


I'm actually shocked they even mentioned smoking. A show so PG and so advertised to kids, and a wrestler who promotes hugs

And WWE throws in "I need a cigarette".

You can't make this up..


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Put smiles on people's faces ... fpalm fpalm fpalm
> 
> She is not there to bruise people ... Oh my Lord, virgin Mary, you are a WRESTLER!
> 
> :kobefpalm


:jet5:jet5


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Why everything gotta be in commercial break at the same time?


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

They're not even asking me to suspend disbelief here with Bayley. No.....it goes way past that. They are expecting me to completely forget the Nikki lynching and being ok with cheating to win the belt.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

How did WWE let the Graves cigarette comment get through? Parents don't want their kids smoking cigarettes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

heel_turn said:


> WWE's handling of Bayley, this interview doing Bayley no favors:


Gotta think this is a prelude to a heel turn. She's coming off as Eugene-esque.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

They clearly want to redeem Bayley, but they manage to only make it worse! How is this possible?

You know what would redeem Bayley? If she came out during that six women fiasco, and beat the shit out of Alexa with the Kendo stick. Booking is so simple sometimes. Instead, they do what they always do: have people that are hired to fight talk for hours.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> Bayley is going to turn on Sasha and cost her the women championship while turning heel.


and elongate the Alexa DIss-aster Reign of Terror ?


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

i think WWE might make Bayley into a creepy hugger heel 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Marye's outfit looks like a Power Rangers villain.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The bear lmfao wtf is going on


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TIME TO GET CRINGEY


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

fpalm When you think RAW can't get any lower.. This bullshit...


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

oh god shoot me now


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Tell me this isn't at the top of the hour ...


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

LOL!

I love it!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

What is happening? LOL!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This bear is Ambrose


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

the bear lmao

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Boy they just don't give a shit after Lesnar Joe stuff tonight


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

My stream just started working again...what is up with this bear?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

What the fuck? :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Whoever is in that bear costume is tall as shit.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Dark days. On that note, back to the Finals.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh hell


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That Bear is a wrestler!! A BEARRRRR :bryan :bryan


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LOL at Vince protecting golden boys from the record low ratings :kobelol

Not gonna change a thing and there will be no hiding come football season.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> This bear is Ambrose


Ambrose isn't that tall


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Only :bryan can beat a bear.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

There are simply no words.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Marlon Perkins reference!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Corey Graves bear jokes take this from cringe to kill me worthy.. 

I'm a 40 year old man watching wrestling that has a bear in a corner... 

Kill me now


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm gonna wait and see what they do with Bayley. Hopefully when she comes back and wrestles they will use her better.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Joe and Lesnar was awesome cause it was natural and authentic just 2 badass guys wanting to kill each other.

The rest of this show belongs in the trash can.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm dying to see the bear's moveset :ha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

This show is just...wow.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lmao, it's just some jobber.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ya'll wanted a Sasha heel turn but you're gonna get a Bayley heel turn...


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

That bear looks like Erik Rowan


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Enough..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I wish the commentators would shut the fuck up with the bear puns


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Barely legal-- they went there.

Vince strikes again.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I can't blame this all on writing/booking...the actual performer just doesn't have it.
> 
> As I said, I am trying to give her a chance but damn...Bayley has to give me something.


It's hard to give something when you've been booked like shit for weeks. Also who wants to root for someone who constantly talks about how they wanted this as a kid, and how they don't want to hurt anyone in WRESTLING, and then ask for a hug from the interviewer so you can feel better? 

Sure she's lacking in mic skills, but the booking & writing isn't helping her at all. It shouldn't be that hard to book her as underdog.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bear twin magic....:ha


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Maryse is gonna leave Miz.......



And marry me :woolcock


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I did not expect to see Dean Ambrose in a bear costume lol!


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Honestly... who wrote that segment and thought it was a good idea?


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Best thing Amblows has done since the Shield.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Agreed with anyone who suspects a Bayley heel turn after that segment. RAW creative has managed to eff up one of the most over faces of the past few years. That segment was BEYOND cringe-worthy. It actually has hints of a heel-turn written all over it.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Heath Slater is now one step closer to earning that IC title opportunity :woo


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Bear costume guy - Cringe as fuck
Bear puns - Cringe as fuck
Bear ending up being a jobber - Cringe 
Ambrose doing a switcheroo and being a bear - Ambrose regains the WWE Intercontinental Cringe Belt..


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

They mailed this show the fuk in.

They're even dragging out reactions.

Brutal.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Childish crap when the median age of the WWE viewer is 40.

Brilliant.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, that was, eh, well, they gave up after the opening

BTW, I can check if Maryse is unwell, wouldn't mind to feel is something is wrong after that fall :book


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I am truly laughing like a maniac now because otherwise I would just cry :ha


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

From Jon Moxley to this. YIKES


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Taroostyles said:


> Joe and Lesnar was awesome cause it was natural and authentic just 2 badass guys wanting to kill each other.
> 
> The rest of this show belongs in the trash can.


I was just about to say the same thing. Joe/Lesnar was like a flashback to when Raw was raw.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This RAW deserves lower ratings then SDL


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hopefully Smackdown will be better.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

The commentators were trying so hard not to laugh at that shit. Lol. Also, Ambrose's face throughout that whole segment, looked like he just wanted to get this shit done with and go home. Gotta feel for him, with the awful shit they continiuosly give him.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

This is clearly gonna get alot of time. This could make for a good 3rd hour of the show.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Hopefully Smackdown will be better.


 Not holding my breath, both shows are run by the same moron.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> The commentators were trying so hard not to laugh at that shit. Lol. Also, Ambrose's face throughout that whole segment, looked like he just wanted to get this shit done with and go home.


Yeah I noticed Ambrose's face too, he wasn't into the segment and it probably didn't sit well with him when he was told about it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> Not holding my breath, both shows are run by the same moron.


They added pyro to Nakamura's entrance last week, will they add backup dancers next?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Maybe they aren't trying because of Basketball. But you think they would try harder so people will tune in.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah I noticed Ambrose's face too, he wasn't into the segment and it probably didn't sit well with him when he was told about it.


Can you imagine being in your 30's.. An athlete in the pinnacle wrestling company on the planet and another grown man approaches you and says

"We're going to have you dressed up in a bear costume"


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> They added pyro to Nakamura's entrance last week, will they add backup dancers next?


no, next is nakamura's gonna sing

THEN they'll add the backup dancers


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Hold on people. Stop.

For real now.

MITB and GBOF are now also free?
Don't they have a free month now since February? Or is it the 365-day free trial?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God please don't tell me Neville's next feud is Swann again.....


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Btw, with the Hardy's main eventing tonight, and all the recaps of Hardy's WM return they've shown, I can definitely forsee a Matt heel turn to end the show.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Time for a piss break.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Hold on people. Stop.
> 
> For real now.
> 
> ...


It's always free for new subs, they've been promoting the network like this since it launched.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW IS REKT right now.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Did he say PJP?


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

WWE almost needs a complete reboot to be salvageable at this point. Just utter garbage. They better thank the gods they have no competition that even remotely has a chance to stand against them right now. Hell at the rate they are going they stand a good chance of getting low balled to hell and back when their USA contract is up for renewel.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TJP!:liquor


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

RAW has been garbage since the opening segment 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn...I was thinking someone new from NXT was about to debut, but of course he had to mention Tozowa.....*yawn* everyone knows he aint winning, god damn give us someone from NXT already. 

Give us fucking Aleister Black, Hideo Itami, god damn just not some scrub from the current CW division.....


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Neville is awesome!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tozawa??!:fuckyeah


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Demolition119 said:


> WWE almost needs a complete reboot to be salvageable at this point. Just utter garbage. They better thank the gods they have no competition that even remotely has a chance to stand against them right now. Hell at the rate they are going they stand a good chance of getting low balled to hell and back when their USA contract is up for renewel.


No Vince needs to die cause we all know he will never step down willingly once he's gone they can rebuild


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I can't even begin to explain how much I hate this "brawl to no-contest" before the bell rings.

This company makes it thoroughly obvious that wrestling in this place is the last solution of all for conflicts. It's the WWE, Folks, World Wussie Entertainment.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Demolition119 said:


> WWE almost needs a complete reboot to be salvageable at this point. Just utter garbage. They better thank the gods they have no competition that even remotely has a chance to stand against them right now. Hell at the rate they are going they stand a good chance of getting low balled to hell and back when their USA contract is up for renewel.


 WCW towards the end would be more entertaining than this shit :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

This Miz v Ambrose feud needs to die. Its horrific, just the exact same thing every week; Ambrose laying out Miz with a DD. A two year old could book a better feud. It never changes from that, exact same Super Ambrose shit every week. Miz is the biggest joke in the whole company.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Demolition119 said:


> WWE almost needs a complete reboot to be salvageable at this point.


Frustrating thing is, is they can put on good shows when they want to and actually try, NXT is always pretty good and the Takeover events always outshine the actual main roster PPV. Vince just needs to fade into the back round at this point and sit on his patio in his mansion in CT


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

My god, this episode has been the drizzling shits so far, seriousl Are they even trying?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Neville is too good for the Cruserweights


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

That is such a lame catchphrase :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'll never understand why they feel its necessary to pan back over to the interviewer standing there looking off into space after the wrestlers get done and leaves, it always looks awkward and stupid.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

I've already missed so much of Raw, is it worth it to continue watching again?


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Neville is in the top 5 in mic work on the entire RAW roster.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ace said:


> WCW towards the end would be more entertaining than this shit :lol


You ain't kidding


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I thought Dominion was a bit dissapointing last night, but compared to this is the best thing ever done


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Charly's shirt is so cute! I want one lol!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> TJP!:liquor


Take a shot every time a random mic says "Please welcome my guest at this time"


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

There really isn't even any defending this shit anymore, even the die-hard apologists are gonna have a hard time trying to justify the shit that they are putting out right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW is going to have a tough time exceeding SDL this week.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> RAW is going to have a tough time exceeding SDL this week.


dont misunderestimate vince and road dogg


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Club deserves better.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God Gallows and Anderson are complete after thoughts that no one even remembers are on the roster at this point, now there they are just standing in the ring and half the people there probably don't know who they are.

God they're so fucking done its unbelievable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This shit with no new developments STILL.

:ha


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh! The Revival was walking by in the background.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Revival in the background again :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Between Enzo and Cass vs The Club 365346534856783456th and Sheamus and Cesaro vs The Hardys 563495057639548029348th, this RAW can go to hell. I am not even an NBA I would switch to the game


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

at this point i think big cass is epileptic and knocks himself out every week :lmao


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Where does Enzo be at when Cass get attacked? I'd usually think that they'd be preparing for their match together.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol who honestly gives enough of a shit about those idiots to attack them every week? If its not Cass behind it this will be completely dumb.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Enough of the serial sneak attacker angle.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The mouth breathing in the mic is fucking awful...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Club is DOGSHIT.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Oh, these two are hilarious.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Anderson laughing sounds like an asthmatic squirrel trying to have an orgasm.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Enough of the serial sneak attacker angle.


aren't you captivated by the BIG MYSTERY


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

They just showed The Revival up by the Jumbotron...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If The Club jobs again, :heston


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Cass with a concussion staggering around and still making easy work of Anderson lol jesus they make Anderson Gallows look like such geeks.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Club need to stop calling people nerds lol.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Demoslasher said:


> My god, this episode has been the drizzling shits so far, seriousl Are they even trying?


No. They're going into a nothing ppv with a placeholder title match, the show is setting record lows, and they're up against the NBA finals. This is a throwaway.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dead crowd is still dead crowd.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

this is is some A1 comedy segment right here :heston


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Anderson laughing sounds like an asthmatic squirrel trying to have an orgasm.


That is oddly specific lol! He does have a different laugh though.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Dead crowd is still dead crowd.


Do you blame them?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

EZNO'S DEAD

BAH GAWD HE KILLED HIM

WHY CAN'T IT BE FOR REAL


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Too bad Anderson and Gallows are complete nobodies that they booked into oblivion a long time ago


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wouldn't surprise me if Show turned heel.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol of course they lose as soon as Enzo gets tagged in, my god the guy is completely worthless in the ring aint he? If i was Cass i'd want a new partner that could actually win occasionally.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Oooooooh. Big Slow. That'll heat things up.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

So they are building a Big Cass verse Big show stand off... I guess this will be the Big Show passing of the torch?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Booker T brought up a great point on commentary. Why the HELL did Enzo let Big Cass start the match out first knowing he might have a concussion?? :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

cass stumbling around drunkenly outside the ring... i think we've found the man who is attacking him... mr. jim beam

AWWW GODAMMIT

why is big show here


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god.. Big Show is the attacker isn't he?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I bet Anderson and Gallows watched Dominion last night and cried themselves into sleep


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Is it Big Show who is the attacker? DUN! DUN!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Big Show getting involved in storylines.

:lmao


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Obvious drama is obvious.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

What was the point of slightly less fat slow coming out


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Is it Big Show who is the attacker? DUN! DUN!


his name is sergeant enzo friday and he wants JUST THE FACTS


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lewdog1976 said:


> So they are building a Big Cass verse Big show stand off... I guess this will be the Big Show passing of the torch?


I imagine they decided to go with this after Braun got injured.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Cass is obviously the attacker, i mean why else they teasing Cass being jealous of Big Show and Enzo? Its obliviously setting up Cass to turn heel and fight Big Show.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

So is the idea to have Cass and Show fight for Enzo's love? lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> and he wants JUST THE FACTS


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

They need Strowman more than ever.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Taroostyles said:


> Too bad Anderson and Gallows are complete nobodies that they booked into oblivion a long time ago


They're my favorite team on Raw. It's a shame they're getting this treatment.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

A-Will said:


> So is the idea to have Cass and Show fight for Enzo's love? lol


 Enzo on a pole match :vince$


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Cass looked so jealous lol! You can all be friends.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

American_Nightmare said:


> They need Strowman more than ever.


they need someone beating the shit out of reigns every monday, certainly


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why would Cass even care if Enzo got a new partner? The guy never fucking wins, ever and always causes him to take an L because he's such a fucking loser, i'd want rid of his worthless ass.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

I miss Y2J so damn much


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I find it funny Big Show just came out to help a little guy and then waved to the people and left, lol this fucking cringeworthy motherfucker, just fucking retire already and quit hanging around to occasionally pop up on Raw and wave to the people and smile....


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Wtf is with this skinemax porn music here


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Why would Cass even care if Enzo got a new partner? The guy never fucking wins, ever and always causes him to take an L because he's such a fucking loser, i'd want rid of his worthless ass.


He's breaking up the bromance!


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

deepelemblues said:


> they need someone beating the shit out of reigns every monday, certainly


And on every house show, and on days off...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

We may have to ask Carmella if Cass is indeed "SAWFT" :grin2:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

They are really leaving Reigns out here so nobody can blame him for the new #1 WOAT rating, aren't they?


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

15 minutes for a 2 out of 3 falls match. Hardy Boyz 2-0 win incoming.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

WTF with the DJ Z horn in the background of the Samoa Joe interview???


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So in situations like Lesnar and Joe is the entire roster all standing in one place right behind the curtain on call to come out and break them up? Or does a voice over the intercom go "Come on guys we need everyone on the roster to run out and break these guys up!"? I just find it funny how quickly the entire roster all comes running out.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Inside Voice Joe you are talking into a mic. I'm just kidding around haha!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Joe/Lesnar is literally the only good thing in this show


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Holy Hell people you could hear a pin drop for the Hardy Boyz entrance.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

2 out 3 falls match approaching 10 minutes to 11 with only one team in the ring and they break to commercial.

This is going to be retarded


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> They are really leaving Reigns out here so nobody can blame him for the new #1 WOAT rating, aren't they?


 Who cares people expected him to be on the show AND he's the face of Raw.

If his fan don't accept it, there will be plenty of opportunities to own up to it during football season.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

They should have had Lesnar come in during that Joe interview.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

American_Nightmare said:


> They should have had Lesnar come in during that Joe interview.


 Pay him 6m a year to stand around for 10 minutes :lmao


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

[Cole]The biiiiiiigggg daaawwwggg[/Cole]


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Roman Reigns big announcement? Please for the love of god say your taking an early retirement.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm interested in hearing/reading the rumor and speculation from Meltzer and co about what the plan is for Reigns' SummerSlam announcement next week.

Challenge to Cena?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> Who cares people expected him to be on the show AND he's the face of Raw.
> 
> If his fan don't accept it, there will be plenty of opportunities to own up to it during football season.


Na we dont have to own shit


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

10:53 and just starting the 2 out of 3 falls match, I know RAW usually goes like 10-15 minutes over but still lol.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

10:52 and we're still doing entrances for a match that needs 30 minutes to be convincing..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This have to be the shortest 2/3 falls match ever


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

LMAO! That was the worst flip out of the ring...


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Nice kick by Sheamus there.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol have Matt and Jeff had a match with anyone other than Sheamus and Cesaro since WM? They're literally the only guys they've faced since coming back.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 

Another fucking commercial.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I think these four have wrestled a legit 40 times since Wrestlemania.

A 10 minutes 2 out of 3 falls, interrupted by two commercial Breaks.

Fuck this show. Fuck it long, fuck it hard.


----------



## Corporate Rock (Apr 9, 2014)

This raw has sucked besides the intro i don't think anything exciting has happened.
More embarrassing shit than exciting actually.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Therapy said:


> :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol
> 
> Another fucking commercial.


So commercials are now the new RAW Tag team champion... 2 commercials to just one fall.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Therapy said:


> :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol
> 
> Another fucking commercial.


Cuz why not?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Some people are saying Roman's announcement could be that he is going to fight Cena. I think that could be a cool feud because they are the Top Guys. Cena could fight to keep his spot from Roman.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Lewdog1976 said:


> So commercials are now the new RAW Tag team champion... 2 commercials to just one fall.


I like the cut of your jib


----------



## Corporate Rock (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks about right, anderson and gallows doing Pizza Hut commercials.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Chinlock!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Wouldn't Alicia see it by watching RAW?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Some people are saying Roman's announcement could be that he is going to fight Cena. I think that could be a cool feud because they are the Top Guys. Cena could fight to keep his spot from Roman.


It is interesting that this announcement for SummerSlam comes out at the same time where a rumor about Cena being in both brands pops up. So I wonder if it has something to do with that.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does the ref legit tell these guys to get in a headlock position when its about to come back from commercial? Why? I'll never fucking get that, why must we always see someone in a headlock upon returning from the break?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Entrances.

COMMERCIALS

1 minute of wrestling. First Fall.

COMMERCIALS
Noam Dar for Pizza Hut

Match returns with a headlock THREE HOURS IN!

Fuck this Show!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

That Pizza Hut promo was the best thing to happen to Gallows/Anderson in months.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Prayer Police said:


> That Pizza Hut promo was the best thing to happen to Gallows/Anderson in months.


They didn't call him a nerd once, something is wrong.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Entrances.
> 
> COMMERCIALS
> 
> ...


Be sure to tune in next week for a BIG announcement, though! How exhilirating!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> It is interesting that this announcement for SummerSlam comes out at the same time where a rumor about Cena being in both brands pops up. So I wonder if it has something to do with that.


Oh I don't think I heard about that rumor. That could definitely play into all that if it's true. I just want to see a Roman vs Cena feud lol!


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Damn.

That knee was stiff.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Ace said:


> Pay him 6m a year to stand around for 10 minutes :lmao


To be fair he hops around a little too...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how they've never acknowledged Matt's ridiculous crazy hair with the random blonde streak in it, even though his hair got that way from being Broken in TNA, yet theres no explanation for regular Hardy Boyz Matt Hardy having it.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Any other Championship match

20+ Finishers kicked out of

RAW 2 out of 3 falls Championship match

Get pinned with basic moves and a finisher


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Oh I don't think I heard about that rumor. That could definitely play into all that if it's true. I just want to see a Roman vs Cena feud lol!


Well Reigns vs Cena is not a matter of if but when. The expectation is that they would do it at Mania 35 in 2019 but they could end up doing it sooner at SummerSlam this year. I could see it with Cena moving more and more into part time status.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Do you blame them?


You're right.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

If I had a dollar for every time they used the shoulder into the ring post spot, I wouldn't have to work anymore


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Sheamus took that Twist of Fate like it was a stunner.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

I like this Swiss Cyborg name.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Oh what a shit show ending.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What the fuckery


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 

This countout craze WWE has is getting fucking retarded..


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Is their plan to bump ratings by just going live until the NBA game is over?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't see any reason this is main eventing Raw unless Matt turns heel and goes full on Broken, its the only reason i can think of this would be the main event, any other time this would be the Raw opening match or somewhere in the mid card. Something big is gonna happen, same way DIY vs AOP was the main event because of the planned ending with Ciampa turning.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

What a poor ending to this good match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a shit finish. :lmao

This product fucking blows. Keep doing what you're doing though, WWE. The past 3 years have gone just swimmingly.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Wow that's bullshit.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

lol classic wwe finish

remember in the days when raw finishes sucked


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

You have to be kidding me...a draw? More of these two teams fighting each other?

I think The Revival have been attacking the wrong tag team.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So what was the point of that match then?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol seriously? We're gonna get another fucking match between these guys? Jesus fucking christ are they trying to torture us or what? We've seen this fucking match 80,000 fucking times.

They put this in the main event only to not end the feud? Why? It makes no fucking sense.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I always find it funny when the whole locker room runs out to separate people.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Of course, a count out finish fpalm

Probably the worst of the year


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Can anyone legit defend anything that happened after Joe Lesnar?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

That was the main event? Seemed like the booking for the start of hour 2.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Terrible Raw. We know who was needed


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Good match with a terrible finish. 

Other than that and the Joe and Lesnar segment, this was one of the worst Raws I've ever seen. Completely uninspired bullshit from a company that is so out of touch with it's fan base that it's scary.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WWE count out finishes are the new TNA Rollup finishes..


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

I can't emphasize enough how shitty Raw is. Yet people will keep giving Vince their money like mindless addicts.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Count out :lmao

Trash Raw.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Well Reigns vs Cena is not a matter of if but when. The expectation is that they would do it at Mania 35 in 2019 but they could end up doing it sooner at SummerSlam this year. I could see it with Cena moving more and more into part time status.


I see what you mean. Cena seems like he is on the way out at this point. I guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Terrible Raw. We know who was needed


Yeah Braun


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The only thing that was missing tonight was good booking.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

That's how Raw ended.. :lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I saw the final minute of the Main....what bullshit.

I can't imagine what's the dupes that watched 3 hrs of raw must be thinking.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

How can a double count out be a finish to a 2 out of 3 falls Match?

HOW?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So I missed the last match. What happened?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

what happened with Kurt Angle's secret message or with Enzo and Cass?..i didn't watch the show yet


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> So I missed the last match. What happened?


:heyman6 happened


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Brock Lesnar/Paul Heyman/Samoa Joe opening segment + brawi

- Kurt Angle/The Miz/Maryse backstage segment

- Goldust backstage promo

- Bray Wyatt/Seth Rollins segment

- Neville's promo after attacking Rich Swann

- Samoa Joe backstage interview

- Hardy Boyz vs Cesaro/Sheamus 2 out of 3 Falls Match for the Raw tag titles


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So they put this shit in the main event, despite having no big swerve or anything planned afterwards? No big surprise or heel turn? and a count out finish? Then why was it in the fucking main event? I mean i could kinda justify it if the feud definitely ended, but it didn't it was shit count out finish signifying the feud is gonna continue.

God someone put that old senile motherfucker in a home already, he has no idea what the fuck he's doing nowadays.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm hoping Smackdown will be better. Maybe next weeks RAW will be better.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Only 80-ish pages before the end of Raw this week. iper1


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> The only thing that was missing tonight was good booking.


And the occasional wrestling match.

Two CW matches: 10 seconds.

The longest matches involved The DRIFTER and a dancing bear. I think they found the Russo playbook.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Ronzilla said:


> what happened with Kurt Angle's secret message or with Enzo and Cass?..i didn't watch the show yet


Angle's phone texts still a mystery. Same with Enzo and Cass. I think it's The Revival. They keep appearing in the background almost every time they do the skit.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Mister Sinister said:


> Only 80-ish pages before the end of Raw this week. iper1


I only bothered watching the first hour. The Cavs game is more important than this garbage


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I have a legit question, not being sarcastic or facetious:

Is this really Vince's vision of great and exciting television and wrestling, to have dancing bears, and having literally, LITERALLY, the same matches EVERY week, and twice on sundays, for half a year? That's Creative? Because I'm pretty sure they can pull any asshole from the streets to book this.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Everything that followed Joe/Lesnar was shit. The main event was a match we've seen 31 times this year, and it was a best of 3 falls; which is like watching the same match a potential 5 more times. I turned it off after the bear.

When you air the same shit every week, the viewer feels no risk/reward in missing/catching Raw.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Because I'm pretty sure they can pull any asshole from the streets to book this.


:russo


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Holy fuck. There is no storyline progression happening. 

Nothing...fucking...happens but the same matches every god damn week. They introduce shit and it goes nowhere, with no developments. Angle/Graves thing, The Enzo/Cass thing, Miz/Ambrose just stuck in repeat, Hardyz/Sheamsaro week after week after week after week, this fucking Noam Darr/Cedric Alexander bullshit that should've ended months ago gets reintroduced for no fucking reason. 

They do the same god damn thing every week where a train of superstars come out and cut 20 second promos where they say shit that no human being on Earth would ever fucking say and then get thrown into a meaningless tag match. 

Feuds get introduced and then dropped with zero resolution or payoff. It's just pathetic.

Done ranting.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Best thing about Raw was the bear.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I can't be the only one who was kind of jarred out of the show when Micky "Piggy" James was trotted out there to "body shame" Alexa for being short.. I can't imagine she thought that was a good idea after being ran out for gaining weight.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm watching an episode of WCW Saturday Night from 1995 right now.
Imagine realizing the Nasty Boys are more enjoyable than Gallows and Anderson in 2017.

Better promo, too.

Though Reigns is a better worker than evaD Sullivan I admit.
Barely.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

One of the worst RAWs I've ever seen.

WWE is lacking in the originality department. The big angle was pretty much rehashes of previous episodes:

Paul Heyman's promo was pretty much the same that he gave for Lesnar vs Orton's match. 
The brawl while being separated by wrestlers straight out of Taker vs Lesnar's feud.

They really need to step it up.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So no Roman at all, Seth cut a good promo but did nothing else and Dean lost to Samson then dressed up like a bear. Just great 

I laughed at the bear thing but ultimately it was stupid.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

The same things are said about these shows week after week, viewership gets less and less, and there is nothing left to say. 
The final proof that these writers, McMahon included, are too dumb even to take a shit, is that they can't even figure out Bayley.

Let WWE die at the vine. It's too late.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Welcome back Emma! Here you can take the fall! fpalm

Is there like basketball or something? They fully phoned it in & just rested on the Lesnar/Towelie segment

& the tag match....fpalm


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

is someone keeping a list of "worst segments of the year award" 

- Noam Dar face timing with Alicia Fox was AWFUL. What the fuck was that! -


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I'm watching an episode of WCW Saturday Night from 1995 right now.
> Imagine realizing the Nasty Boys are more enjoyable than Gallows and Anderson in 2017.
> 
> Better promo, too.
> ...


Evad. :lmao


*:hmm Backwards names just made me realize something. Roman looks like Aquaman, yet his name backwards is Namor. Imperious Rex! :reigns2*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK so because of my new schedule, I can't watch RAW live anymore. So I'm reading results now and will watch the replay later today.

Anyways, I'm reading and I see Cedric Alexander returned?! SWEET!

But wait...

He got....squashed?

By... Noam Dar?

DA FUGG?!?!

I see Crews finally beat Kalisto... these mofos been involved in the same feud for like a year!

Ooooh and Tozawa joined the Titus Brand!!!

MONEY. MONEY YEAH YEAH!

Oooooooooooh!

Neville vs The Titus Brand!??

Could we see Neville vs Crews soon!?

YES
YES
YES

OMFG!

The RAW main event was a tag match!?!?

Is this 2017???


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Just came back from the emergency room. Doctor said I'm okay, just a bad case of RAW is all.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm running out of stuff to talk about on RAW. Felt like this show was punted due to Game 5 of the Finals. Only things that continue to intrigue me was the opening Lesnar/Joe segment. It was cool although something we already seen before. The Enzo/Cass with Big Show thing is getting interesting with Cass seeming to be mad at Big Show for entering the picture. The Ambrose/Miz stuff was silly and I was not digging the Bear thing but it did made me laugh with the switcheroo. Main event match was kinda boring as I seen these four guys wrestling each other for way too much now. Boring.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Holy shit this thread didn't even make it to page 90 yet is that normal I don't remember


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

ItsaNewDay said:


> Holy shit this thread didn't even make it to page 90 yet is that normal I don't remember


Below average.....


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Just watched the opening segment.

It was fucking great once they got going. Maybe I would have done without Heymans promo beforehand as I'm not sure it was really needed, but overall the brawl was what was needed.

Joe's superkick to Lesnar :done


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the only good points, joe and brock pull apart with joe super kicking brock in the mush, goldust promo, bliss (of course) oh and mickie james dressed in some new gear, everything else was bland as fuck, consant flow of rematches and as for that hideious main event (2 quick falls and a fucking double count out (seriously wtf man), the company is dragging its so called flagship show into the toilet bowl with smackdown being pulled in the same direction, the company is fucked because of those idiots in charge who only want to give a proper story line to its golden child roman and brock, everyone else has to suffer due to it, 205 was a fantastic concept by hhh and other that brought it to the table only for dunn and co to get his hands on it and turn it into a fucking circus, uk championship and mae young classic will suffer because of this shit.

evey week i say this show is god awful but judging by the comments at the end of said shows, i would have to say posters on here tend to agree with me on that score, here in the uk i used to sit every friday night from the late 90's to the early years of 2000's watching raw or saturday for smackdown, now i can barely sit through 15 mins of it its that bad.

rant over


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Watching it again, did that kick from Joe connect lol? Brock did a great job looking pissed from it either way. Plus he sold it well.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

At this point it has to be intentional. You cant consistently deliver such an awful product accidentally, it has to be intentional. WWE are fortunate that they're pretty much all there is for wrestling on a global/mainstream sense. Because right now is the time fro any other company to try and get a TV deal, WWE is just so awful, if they didn't have the market cornered they'd be out of business.

It is literally just the same thing every week. How many times have Samson and Ambrose had a match now? Every week its the Hardys vs Sheamus/Cesaro. Every week Ambrose kicks Miz's ass with ease. Every week just the same bullshit without fail. I hate watching anything Miz related at this point because he's such a joke.

They're losing fans by the day, and I refuse to believe that they're gaining any new fans. No one could randomly channel surf onto the current WWE product or see it around a friends house and want to watch more.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

I just saw the YT vid of Miz & a "bear" 

Jesus christ I want my 2 minutes back..


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Joe and Brock brawl already almost at 2 million youtube views.. wow. So happy for Joe atm, he is shining.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

That Brawl last night would've been so much better with Braun. I can imagine him picking up Slater and throwing him at Brock :lmao.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Too many tag matches last night I think skipped 90% of this Raw.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874432846487801856
Some Eagle eyed viewer noticed they're still using the Wyatt Family video with Orton included in Bray's entrance video.

Lol.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

This raw was shit. SO glad Roman was kept off it.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't usually say this, but this week's Raw was the worst Raw in a long time. The Alicia Fox thing was not funny, Dean Ambrose dressing up as a bear was obvious and stupid, They could have been more creative with that, a bunch of irrelevant feuds continue and no one cares, the main event had a lot of potential to be a great match and WWE fucked it up like that. The only non-terrible thing was the opening segment. Maybe it's time to start watching Smackdown.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Its almost as if they were betting the house on the Lesnar/Joe segment making up for the entire rest of the show being absolutely trash.

Unfortunately the Lesnar/Joe segment was kinda meh and the rest of the show was so awful nothing could save it. :shrug


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I can't stomach what they are doing to Bayley. Could you imagine Stone Cold or The Rock saying some dumb shit like "I'm not interested in hurting people. I just wanna put smiles on faces." No babyface in the history of this business would get over with shit like that. Just kill RAW already or at the very least kill it's women's division because it's dead.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Recorded Raw and watched it this morning, skipped through quite a bit of it.

They took their foot off the gas after the first hour, probably due to the Basketball.

An uneventful episode, boring!


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> I can't stomach what they are doing to Bayley. Could you imagine Stone Cold or The Rock saying some dumb shit like "I'm not interested in hurting people. I just wanna put smiles on faces." No babyface in the history of this business would get over with shit like that. Just kill RAW already or at the very least kill it's women's division because it's dead.


Agree so much with this. Wanna complain about kayfabe? Bayley just outright said she doesn't wanna hurt anybody but she's a freaking wrestler.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Not for nothing I'm kinda looking forward to seeing what goes down with Lesnar vs Joe next week.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

I was under the impression that The Beast would be "unleashed" this week and there's Brock bouncing around, smiling with Heyman. The segment picked up when Joe came out and I'm glad they didn't overthink this, creatively. I'm also glad they put this at the top of the show.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

There's only one word to describe this ep, and i'm gonna spell it out.
T-R-A-S-H


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

I liked the opening.

Was thinking Slater mid card push then which I'd be all for, don't think he should take the belt but a feud and a PPV match would be nice, shame where it went.

The Hardy vs Sheasaro match was great but they should of given Sheasaro the win, they need it more because the Hardy's will always be over, dud ending.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

why did the Miz want Heath Slater as a partner?


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Machine Gun and Doc's promo was the reason why those bad-asses belong at the pinnacle of this industry.

In all my time I ain't ever seen 2 bigger badasses who could mix comedy with stiff beatdowns along with mega heat and too good for the titles.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

domotime2 said:


> why did the Miz want Heath Slater as a partner?


Shhhhh. Don't try to make sense out of this trash. It'll only cause you pain.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

RAW was really bad. The opening Lesnar/Joe thing was okay, but most of the rest wasn't anything to be excited about.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Abisial said:


> Ambrose SHITTING on Brock's pop. Dead crowd? I think not. People tired of Brock? I think so.



What were you watching? You saw how the crowd was reacting to Brock playing the "pseudo-babyface" in the ring prior to Heyman's promo? Looked like they were happy to see him, to me. 

Maybe they turned down the mics a bit this week? :shrug


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

It was surprisingly good. Enjoyed almost everything. Fast-forwarded Dar/Alexander & Divas except the ending (had to watch some of Mickie & Emma). 

The opening segment was great, they looked great standing against each other in the ring, got me even more excited for the match.

The "you can't wrestle" chants for Samson were lame. I'm glad he won though, I like his songs too lol.

Bray's promo was good, as always, and I'm really interested in his rivalry with Seth. Enjoyed the segment.

Ambrose dressing as a bear was even worse, the whole idea of that match was trash. The Miz/Maryse break-up is close. :frown2:

The main event was awesome! Nobody looked weak. Short & sweet. 

It was way better than last week's episode, I hope they keep it up but I doubt it, still hit or miss. 

Also, where's Balor? There's no one he could feud with? Could add something nice to the show so it doesn't get boring, get rid of the Kalisto/Crews lame rivalry, no need for filler when you could have good storylines, there are a lot of really good talents.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Shit show shit opening. Shit rating they deserve every bit of it,


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Here's my thoughts on what should've happened regarding Lesnar vs Joe confrontation.
After the pull apart and everyone goes to the back cut to showing Lesnar throwing stuff around while looking for joe. Joe does an interview Charly Caruso, spot heyman in the rear and have joe walk towards heyman while Lesnar reappears and they continue the brawl.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Think the story is that Lesnar doesn't give a shit about Heyman lol. Didn't respond to Goldberg spearing him and it was Joe who provoked him into attacking back this week tbh, rather than Lesnar sticking up for Paul.

I thought Lesnar would have called Joe out or said/done something when he came to the ring. The brawl was great though and Joe came out of it the better for sure.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Brock said:


> Think the story is that Lesnar doesn't give a shit about Heyman lol. Didn't respond to Goldberg spearing him and it was Joe who provoked him into attacking back this week tbh, rather than Lesnar sticking up for Paul.
> 
> I thought Lesnar would have called Joe out or said/done something when he came to the ring. The brawl was great though and Joe came out of it the better for sure.


Yeah I was expecting Lesnar to rush out of the ring and go after Joe right after Joe's music hit but he just stood there and didn't even attack first.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah I was expecting Lesnar to rush out of the ring and go after Joe right after Joe's music hit but he just stood there and didn't even attack first.


Yeah i mean I'm not taking anything away from the brawl, it was great and I'm not saying they should have Brock cut long promos, of course not. But all he has to really say is "You think you can put your hands on my manager and get away with it?. Get your ass out here Joe".

Or something like that. But I guess the idea was to make Joe look as good as possible out of it all and that certainly worked as he looked great taking it to Lesnar and coming out looking great, nutting him and that superkick.

Still a top segment.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn Joe looked awesome. 

Me during the brawl:


----------



## Hemen95 (Jun 16, 2017)

Well, i loved the opening segment. With over 5 million views, if the video i monetized they will earn money on IT even if tv ratings were low.I like also that they are making Samoa Joe a star, with his experience he deserves IT , looking forward to the ppv.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Do people realize that 5 million views don't mean that 5 million PEOPLE watched?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Do people realize that 5 million views don't mean that 5 million PEOPLE watched?


Clearly not.

Sort of on that, I wonder of these views (that were actually people), what the viewer retention looks like and how many fans actually watch the whole videos?


----------

